# PTA Vape King Agent



## ESH (25/10/14)

PTA VapeKing agent Experience?

My one true love and I are Noob vapers and she has decided to get me some advanced kit for my birthday...
to cut a long story short, I ended up having a rather long Skype chat to Patrick (yes an actual VOIP conversation).
We discussed all of the options and he gave me some pretty fantastic advice.
Once again the Pretoria VapKking agents are awesome.
These guys are fantastic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (27/10/14)

ESH said:


> PTA VapeKing agent Experience?
> 
> My one true love and I are Noob vapers and she has decided to get me some advanced kit for my birthday...
> to cut a long story short, I ended up having a rather long Skype chat to Patrick (yes an actual VOIP conversation).
> ...



Thanks @ESH 

Positive feedback is always great to receive.


----------

